# Id This Shrimp



## vynzs (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi guys.. Anyone can help me Identify this shrimp..


----------



## fongzai92 (Dec 1, 2009)

ghost shrimp ?


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

looks like a ghost shrimp to me.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Not a ghost shrimp. Some kind of atyid, I think, maybe an Amano.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

how big is it? try to be more exact with the measurements. If its smaller its a snowball and if its larger its a really stressed amano. ghost shrimphave humped backs so that is not a ghost shrimp


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

not Amano shrimps, you will see dots on Amano shrimps


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, not Amano, I can tell that. 
Almost seems like a snowball shrimp to me, which is Neocaridina.
Easy shrimp to keep, like a cherry shrimp


----------



## vynzs (Dec 10, 2009)

The top part of the body has slight golden line... Yes its not a ghost shrimp.. as ghost have hump back...


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

Reminds me of a snowball as well.


----------



## steve_nash (Dec 23, 2009)

This look like a snowball, its can't be an amano.


----------



## vynzs (Dec 10, 2009)

If that is a snowball then what about this shrimp here i have attached.. Its looks the same. But is a Malayan Shrimp...


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I really feel its a snowball shrimp.


----------



## aspects (Dec 27, 2009)

maybe a pale male yellow shrimp?


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

I vote snowball.

When it berried, the egg should be white to confirm.


----------



## jon021 (Feb 23, 2010)

looks like a green neocaridina shrimp


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

I vote for snowball


----------

